# Ein PC an zwei Netzwerken



## Omit (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, mit dem ich nicht alleine fertig werde.
Ich habe einen Rechner mit Windows XP Prof. In diesem Rechner habe ich zwei Netzwerkkarten mit zwei verschiedenen Netzwerkadressen.

Netzwerk 1:  IP Adresse              192.168.3.3
                       Subnetzmask          255.255.255.0
                       Standartgateway    192.168.3.1
                       DNS Server             192.168.3.1

Netzwerk 2:  IP Adresse              192.168.2.2
                       Subnetzmask          255.255.255.0
                       Standartgateway    192.168.2.1
                       DNS Server             192.168.2.1

Auf Netzwerk 1 ist ein Gerät angeschlossen, welches einen VPN Tunnel macht.

Auf Netzwerk 2 kann man ins Internet. Ist also direkt am Router angeschlossen.

Jetzt ist mein Prblem, dass wenn ich nun meinen VPN Client anpingen will, Windows XP immer die Falsche Netzwerkkarte anspricht. 

Wenn ich die 192.168.2.1 anpinge, erreich ich die Adresse.

Wenn ich die 192.168.3.1 anpinge, erreich ich die Adresse auch.

Wenn ich die 140.80.0.1 anpinge sehe ich das er die Netzwerkkarte mit der 192.168.2.2 anspricht und nicht die 192.168.3.3, über die er auf den Tunnel kommen würde.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Route bzw. die Netzwerkkarte fest zuzuweisen?

Wenn ich nur eine Netzwerkkarte drin habe funktioniert das anpingen vom Tunnel ohne Probleme.

Gruß Omit


----------



## stephsto (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

du musst dein Routing anpassen. D.h. zunächst solltest du wissen welche IP-Range das VPN-Netz in das du dich einwählst hat. Also bspw. 141.80.0.0 / 255.255.255.0. Nun musst du dafür eine Route anlegen. Unter WinXP:

route add 141.80.0.0 MASK 255.255.255.0 192.168.3.1

Gruß stephsto


----------



## Omit (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

heute hab ich es endlich geschafft das ganze mal zu versuchen. Mit dem VPN Tunnel klappt es scheinbar. Jetzt hab ich aber immer noch das Problem, dass wenn ich ins Internet will die falsche Netzwerkkarte angesprochen wird. Wie kann ich da eine Route erstellen, das alles, was nicht den VPN braucht die andere Ip verwendet?

HILFE

Gruß Omit


----------

